# When all you had was your mobile...



## plugsnpixels (Dec 31, 2016)

I’ve got a DSLR in a camera bag in the closet and a non-DSLR superzoom camera in my work bag which would also have to be dug out, but my iPhone is always nearby at home or on my hip when I go out. So chances are any photo I take on the fly will be with the mobile.

I usually end up shooting sunsets, general scenics, architecture or events. Here are a few examples of my iPhone photos with a bit of post-processing to make them less crappy and more interesting, I think… Feel free to add yours with a bit of a story behind them.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2016)

A bit too processed for my likes, but ya gotta please yourself.

Went to San Diego and took the DSLR.  Unfortunately, the battery was in the charger in Maryland.  The phone went with me on the side trip to Oceanside.



20160630_132652.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## plugsnpixels (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks snowbear, purposely over-processed since straight shots bore me (when I was a photojournalist I faithfully reproduced reality, but I prefer the artistic interpretation now).

PS: Sorry about your battery-!


----------



## plugsnpixels (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks laverne!

Now snowbear may not like this, ha, but I was heading out for groceries today, no DSLR, only the iPhone. Mountains were doing their thing again after a rain.

I pulled over, stood on my toes with the phone over my head. This is all I got. Only artsy can save it... Maybe.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 10, 2017)

It's all good.  And I'm sure you could reproduce that last one with a brush; it's not as hard as you'd think.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

There was a time when Polaroid's sub 2 megapixel digital camera was the hot new trendy tool for digital content creators who had $1,995 to spend. Had today's digital smartphone cameras been available back then they would have been most likely 3- to $5,000 "Digital Imaging Systems."


----------



## plugsnpixels (Jan 10, 2017)

Probably true, snowbear ;-)

Derrel, your price quotes remind me of what computers used to cost, though some still do. I wouldn't be shocked, given (for example) Apple's favoritism of their iPhone line over their Macs that one day mobile devices will become the centerpiece of even our home digital systems. Plug in some peripherals and off we go.

I am sitting at my desk now with a 24" ViewSonic monitor and wireless keyboard attached to a MacBook Air; the Air is basically an afterthought in terms of the space it takes up. It literally fits in a yellow envelope. Given some further miniaturization and evolution of components, the phone might be all we need for our computing needs. Though cameras are still another story...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

MacWorld 1999, Editor's Chocie awards, excerpt:

"*Digital Camera*

*WINNER:* The *Coolpix 950* ($999; http://www.nikonusa.com, 800/526-4566), from Nikon, tops our list when it comes to overall features and price. Using a 2.11 million-pixel CCD, this camera effortlessly delivers impressive, detailed images. Its accurate autofocus, 8MB of default memory, and high-resolution 2-inch LCD display will satisfy most consumers. And professionals will find it an excellent alternative to more-expensive high-end digital cameras.

*RUNNERS-UP:* For more-advanced users, the versatile *Olympus C-2500L SLR* ($1,499; http://www.olympus.com, 800/622-6372) features a 2.5 million-pixel CCD, manual and autoexposure options, and no waiting between shots. It also accepts various lenses, for the perfect shot. Kodak's megapixel*DC265* ($899; http://www.kodak.com, 800/235-6325) provides great color accuracy, burst capture, and USB support."


----------



## plugsnpixels (Jan 10, 2017)

My first experience with digital photography was in 1992, when the university where I worked had a Sony ProMavica. I shot campus scenics, etc. as well as the student headshots for the pictorial. Prior to that, I was shooting the mugs on film and hand-processing them...


----------



## table1349 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am of the age that if all I had was a mobile it looked like this..................






Pretty useless for taking pictures.  That's what a camera is for.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

Did you have a "cell"?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

plugsnpixels7 said:
			
		

> SNIP>>> a few examples of my iPhone photos with a bit of post-processing to make them less crappy and more interesting, I think… Feel free to add yours with a bit of a story behind them.



iPhone 4. f/2.8 lens, ISO range 80 to 1600, a bit of editing on most.


 Saw this when the brand new Camaros hit the streets. Shot on original square IG.
******





First day of operation of a brand-spanking-new fast food restaurant near me.
******



My very, very first Instagram photo. New Geek Eyeware brand eyeglasses, new mouse pad sheet I printed.
*********





Early Instagram border effect they used to have. One of two back doors of a delivery truck, riffing on the pop-culture expression "ight!"
******





Brand new library, right in my neighborhood! I had to snap a pic of the new Returns system. Old square-format IG software,


----------



## table1349 (Jan 10, 2017)

No, but Otis Campbell did.  It was cell #2.  The one Aunt Bee fixed up real nice.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 15, 2017)

snowbear said:


> A bit too processed for my likes, but ya gotta please yourself.
> 
> Went to San Diego and took the DSLR.  Unfortunately, the battery was in the charger in Maryland.  The phone went with me on the side trip to Oceanside.
> 
> ...



I been in that situation before, only to have no other camera with me, not even a smartphone then. 

I went to Boston and used my DSLR for two full 8 hour days walking around the city taking photos and videos on one full charge and plugged it to charge that night at the hotel and to wake up in morning LATE to find out that the outlet was only active when the light switch was on and had to leave quick because I wanted to stop at a seaside for some nice landscapes and only managed to fire off 2 shots before the battery said nope, can't discharge anymore..goodbye. Lesson learned!


----------



## plugsnpixels (Apr 18, 2017)

Mine? Thanks Miturie!

I also like Derrel's Carl's Jr. pic. Just needs a wee bit of cropping left and bottom.


----------



## CharlzO2k (Sep 8, 2017)

Just because it was one of my favorite shots from our climb, here's one I took last Sat. Did take the DSLR too but the auto-processing and panoramic made this quite interesting to me:


----------



## tim.bennett (Sep 9, 2017)

I started photography when  DSLRs didn't actually properly exist and when they surfaced I was working in a camera shop and got to play with them. Still took a good year or two to make the shift. Also got to play with the first camera phones which were pretty bad.

Now I do quite a lot of iphonorgaphy and edit them all on the go. 

But with ipad becoming stronger and being able to do full blown editing in for example Affinity Photo for ipad. It won't be long before we genuinly don't need a computer anymore.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 23, 2017)

From my Samsung Galaxy S7. I was out on my morning walk/run through the woods and saw this.

Oh by the way, this photo is one of the top photos on Flickr Explore today lol.


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 2, 2017)

I have not had very good luck taking pictures with the cellphone. Sure, they're great for certain things. Maybe a big fish you caught, or birthday pictures. A couple weekend's ago, dad and I went fishing. Got to the lake at the butt crack of dawn. The boat landing is on the west side of the lake. On the east side is a floating island and bog. The sun was blood red and behind the island. 

Then I looked to the north. Might look blurry, but that's fog rolling in. Within minutes it was so thick we couldn't see three feet in front of us. Just as fast, it was gone. Had one of the best fishing days we've ever had on this lake.


----------

